# 'ello John, go a new motor?



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

locost_bryan said:


> ... or 175hp mor your cup of tea?
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Business-farming-industry/Industrial/Engines-motors/auction-172997558.htm


That had me thinking of what car would work with it. Call me Liberace for my choice of car but I reckon it'd be amazing to slot that mega-motor into one of these machines and get it to seriously move.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

locost_bryan said:


> Looking for some real horsepower?
> 
> 56kw enough?
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Business-farming-industry/Industrial/Engines-motors/auction-172166843.htm


Sure, if you've got a large truck and don't mind shifting.

That motor is probably about 300kg and is not built for high speeds. Efficiency and power handling will go way down if you try and run it much above the nameplate speed. I'm not sure how well it will work if you try and run it slow.

See their current range. Click catalogue on the right. If you check out their high efficiency range, you see a similar motor weighs about 400kg.

My Siemens motor is rated for 15kW for 1 hour at 55C water inlet, 10000rpm max and weighs about 45kg.


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

carrott said:


> Sure, if you've got a large truck and don't mind shifting.
> 
> That motor is probably about 300kg and is not built for high speeds.
> 
> My Siemens motor is rated for 15kW for 1 hour at 55C water inlet, 10000rpm max and weighs about 45kg.


Yeah, that motor would probably squash your Mini. 

Might suit a hippy building an EV house bus.


----------



## E_power (Jun 3, 2008)

carrott said:


> Sure, if you've got a large truck and don't mind shifting.
> 
> That motor is probably about 300kg and is not built for high speeds.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, that's very funny.


Shifting? More like shifting out to make room. 



Most standard industrial 3phase squirrel cage induction motors are designed to do 3000, 1500 or 750 rpm at a frequency of 50/60 Hz.

The type used for EVs are more like an AC brushless servo type of motor, capable of over 5000rpm.


With the extra HP you could always gear the speed up or else use it to make an EV ship.


----------

